# Suche Jacke: atmungsaktiv und winddicht



## Hertener (8. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine winddichte Jacke die zudem atmungsaktiv ist.
Meine Thermounterwäsche, Fleecehemd und Fleecepullover leiten den Schweiß zwar 1A nach außen ab, aber wenn es kalt und windig ist (der Fahrtwind reicht schon aus), friere ich mir auf gut deutsch gesagt den A**** ab. Also habe ich meine Freizeitjacke, mit atmungsaktiver Außenhaut, drüber gezogen, doch leitet diese den Schweiß nur schlecht nach außen ab, so dass ich schon nach kurzer Zeit klätsch naß bin.  
Nun suche ich etwas aus dem (Semi-)Profibereich, das meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird. Gibt es sowas? Und ist das physikalisch überhaupt möglich?

Dank und Gruß

Dominik


----------



## dabadude (8. März 2006)

eine jacke mit gore windstopper membrane sollte deinen anforderungen gerecht werden. welche jackengröße brauchst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (8. März 2006)

baut gore eigentlich noch diese windstopperwesten? vermutlich die günstigste variante, wenn du eh schon alles andere hast.


----------



## chilimania (8. März 2006)

Mein Tipp: Gore Bike Wear Tool. Rundum Windstopper und Reißverschlüsse für Ventilationsöffnungen unter den Armen. Ist (für mich) jeden Euro wert.


----------



## dubbel (8. März 2006)

das gore-zeug ist zu dicht. 
besser windtex: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=181340


----------



## Hertener (8. März 2006)

@ dabadude: Gr. M

@ dubbel: Jepp, werde ich mal in die engere Auswahl einbeziehen.

Danke.


----------



## mindlabs (8. März 2006)

Gore Bike Wear... da sollte man aufpassen... es ist zwar eine Tochterfirma von Gore (Goretex, Goretex XCR)  aber mit dem namen gore bike wear wird bewusst das image von goretex in zusammenhang gebracht...  
gibt zwar auch die windstoppermembran etc... hat aber meistens mit goretex und dem stoff nichts am hut... (hatte scho 1, 2.. kunden, die dann irgendwas von gore bike wear reklamiert haben, weil es nicht wasser / winddicht war... sie waren in der annahme, weil gore draufstand, dass es automatisch goretex ist)

wie wärs denn mit einer soft-shell / power stretch jacke? von The North Face..

die ganzen Sachen kosten auch etwas mehr, haben aber 10 Jahre garantie auf Material und Verarbeitung, sowie ehm 2 Jahre glaub ich auf  Reißverschlüsse etc...

greetz, Adam


----------



## chilimania (8. März 2006)

mindlabs schrieb:
			
		

> Gore Bike Wear... da sollte man aufpassen... es ist zwar eine Tochterfirma von Gore (Goretex, Goretex XCR)  aber mit dem namen gore bike wear wird bewusst das image von goretex in zusammenhang gebracht...  ...
> greetz, Adam



Gore-Tex würde ich für Rad eh nicht empfehlen, außer es sind einem alle Vor- und Nachteile wirklich klar und man braucht eine wasserdichte Jacke.

Aber die Windstopper-Membran ist echt top.

Ich bleibe ihr treu - auch nach WindTex-Versuchen...


----------



## dabadude (8. März 2006)

nicht das hier unnötige verwechslungen auftreten:

die klassische gore-tex bzw. die neuere xcr membrane ist nicht mit der gore windstopper membrane gleichzusetzen (ist zwar alles aus dem hause wl gore, aber ...) -> gore-tex ist wasser- und winddicht. die gore windstopper membrane ist um einiges wasserdampfdurchlässiger (da nur wind- und NICHT wasserdicht) als die gore-tex (xcr) membrane, dafür ist die windstopper membrane nicht wasserdicht auf dauer. ich kenne die windtex membrane nicht, denke aber das die gore windstopper membrane der windtex membrane in sachen atmungsaktivität nicht nachsteht oder schlechter sein sollte. eher besser ... hat jemand den ret-wert einer windtex membrane parat? dann können wir einfach vergleichen welche membrane dampfdurchlässiger ist. ist natürlich alles theoretischer natur.


----------



## dubbel (8. März 2006)

praktischer natur: windtex ist atmungsaktiver als GORE windstopper, aber weniger wasserdicht.


----------



## Hugo (8. März 2006)

invertor jacket von sugoi 
softshell jacke mit anständigem schnitt...die ganzen kartoffelsäcke taugen eher um auf "sportlich" in der eisdiele zu machen als auf dem bike.
okay....billig is anders, dafür taugen die sachen von denen aber auch und sind trocknergeeignet (gerade im winter ein nicht zu unterschätzender vorteil )

dass sugoi seit rund 2 jahren so gut wie alle tests in allen magazinen unabhängig vom getesteten produkt gewinnt braucht man ja nicht mehr groß erwähnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (8. März 2006)

wieso softshell?


----------



## dubbel (8. März 2006)

wie wieso?


----------



## polo (8. März 2006)

welches wort hast du nicht verstanden?
nee: 
wenn's nicht regnet, aber windet, oder man ist schnell => windstopper
wenn's regnet wasserdicht.
wieso den softshellkompromiß eingehen?


----------



## firefly82 (8. März 2006)

na vielleicht fährst du mal bei regen und wind! ;-)


----------



## polo (8. März 2006)

niemals.


----------



## braintrust (8. März 2006)

wie schauts mit "protective" jacken aus..sind ja eher preiswert und laut artikelbeschreibungen auch gut was artmung und dichte angeht.
hab da die protective "hobart" speziell im auge... 
könnt ihr was darüber sagen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (8. März 2006)

Na, da habe ich ja eine rege Diskussion angestoßen. 
Für mich sind vor allem Atmungsaktivität und Winddichte entscheidend. Wie ich den Beiträgen entnehme, kommen da hauptsächlich Produkte mit Gore Windstopper oder Windtex in frage.
Und was die Größe betrifft: Ich habe gerade bei Decathlon eine Jacke aus dem "3 Schichten-System" anprobiert. Selbst in Größe L war die Bewegungsfreiheit so stark eingeschränkt, dass ich den Nähten einen halben Tag gegeben hätte. Somit wäre dies der 3. Punkt neben Atmungsaktivität und Winddichte: Bewegungsfreiheit.
Und last but not least: SoftShell; was ist das, was macht das und was taugt das? Und was bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang: "den softshellkompromiß eingehen"?

thx 4 help


----------



## dubbel (8. März 2006)

GORE windstopper und windtex sind für mich beides softshell-varianten


----------



## Hugo (9. März 2006)

softshell heisst in erster linie dass der stoff "soft" ist...also eigentlich dehnbar.
praktisches beispiel die von mir oben erwähnte jacke.
wenn ich die über n kurzes trikot anzieh ist sie "hauteng", liegt an, flattert nix.
isses kälter pack ich n langes trikot rein...oh wunder, sie liegt an, flattert nix, is aber nicht eng im sinne von einengend.
wenns noch kälter wird zieh ich ne fleecejacke drunter und siehe da...sie liegt wieder an, nix flattert, aber dennoch isse nicht eng.
das is vergleichbar mit lycra(also das zeug aus dem normale radhosen sind)...nur  eben mit "funktion", im vergleich dazu sind herkömmliche laminate eher wie Leiv`s Jeans was dehnbarkeit und damit bewegunsfreiheit angeht
was der softshell.kompromiss sein soll weiss ich allerdings auch nicht 

btw.
absolut winddicht, atmungsaktiv und wasserabeiwesend


----------



## Hertener (9. März 2006)

@ Hugo: Welche Größe hast Du? (Also, ich bin 170 cm klein  und eher kräftig gebaut.)


----------



## tvaellen (9. März 2006)

Ich habe seit 3,5 Jahren die Gore Function Jacke mit Windstopper. 
Das ist mit Abstand meine beste Jacke. Sie hat nur 2 Schwächen: im Hochsommer (jenseits von 25 Grad) ist sie etwas zu warm und bei starkem Dauerregen ist sie nicht wasserdicht. Ansonsten ist die Jacke 1 A. Durch die Reissverschlüsse an den Armen und die Möglichkeit, sie in eine Weste umzubauen, gibt es auch im Sommer sehr viele Einsatzmöglichkeiten.
Wenn die Jacke mir morgen kaputt gehen sollte, kaufe ich mir übermorgen eine neue.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## plastikengel (9. März 2006)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Und last but not least: SoftShell; was ist das, was macht das und was taugt das? Und was bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang: "den softshellkompromiß eingehen"?
> 
> thx 4 help



im prinzip kann man eine gute softshell jacke als eierlegende wollmilchsau bezeichnen. 
d.h. eine jacke für verdammt viele eindatzmöglichkeiten. das mit dem kompromiss hat nichts anderes zu bedeuten, als das die jacke eben ein sagen wir mal zwischending ist, keine regenjacke, weil nicht dauerhaft wasserdicht, aber auch kein reiner weindstopper, da wasserabweisender. sehr viel mehr bewegungsfreiheit, durch mittlerweile vielerlei strechvarianten, im vergleich zu ner hardshell. 
ich nutz meine softshell für so ziemlich alles, snowboarden, wandern, radeln, auch im alltag - einfach praktisch son ding. gibts im dünn für den sommer, gibts in mittel für frühjahr und herbst und für den winter schön dick mit fleece innenleben. 
einfach mal anprobieren, du wirst den unterschied spüren. 
kleiner tipp, google hilft in vielen fällen der unwissenheit!!

aber ich will ja mal net so sein: http://www.gore-tex.de/published/gfe_navnode/de.prod.ws.wsss.html


----------



## dubbel (9. März 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> softshell heisst in erster linie dass der stoff "soft" ist...also eigentlich dehnbar.


nein. 
ich sehe das auch so wie der plastikengel: 
softshell ist nicht 100% wasserdicht wie z.B. Gore, 
es gibt schliesslich auch softshell-produkte aus ripstop etc., die sich null dehnen, und wasserdichte gore-materialien, die dehnbarer sind als manches softshell. 
also: softshell ist fÃ¼r aktionen, bei denne man viel schwitzt und die atmungsaktivitÃ¤t von Goretext Ã¼berfordert wÃ¤r; wenn es aber trotzdem regnet, weist das zeug genug wasser ab, um nicht zu triefen, auch wenn nicht absolut dicht.
hardshell im gegensatz dazu ist eben wasserdicht.

die firma marmot definiert das so: 





			
				marmot schrieb:
			
		

> Fabrics for moving light and fast. Combining stretchable, water repellent, abrasion resistant, highly breathable shell materials with insulating buffer materials on the inside. Garments made with these fabrics can keep you drier and more comfortable than traditional layering systems of heavy shell jackets and insulation layers in all but the most extended rainy conditions. ... Since none of the layers will absorb moisture your body heat will continually push moisture vapor from the system. ...
> Our definition of Softshell are garments made from fabrics with the 6 following characteristics in varying degrees.
> 
> â¢ Durability - Abrasion resistance
> ...


----------



## J-CooP (9. März 2006)

Softshell ist in der Outdoorbekleidungswelt sowas wie Freeride in der Fahrradbrache - ein reiner Marketingbegriff.

Ich würde eine einfache Windjacke empfehlen. Mein persönlicher Favorit ist das Featherlite Smock von Montane, dass von Tune auch als Federkleid verkauft wird.

Das gute Stück ist wirklich winddicht und selbst Größe XL passt locker in einen, kaum mehr als tennisballgroßen, Packsack. Winzig, leicht und immer dabei.
Inzwischen gibt es auch eine Fahrradvariante mit durchgehendem RV namens Featherlite Vélo, die vom Schnitt her wahrscheinlich noch besser passt. Aber auch die normale Variante hat schon einen langen Rücken und eine gute Passform.

Ist bei mir seit Jahren immer im Trikot oder Rucksack mit dabei, falls es mal zu kühl wird.


----------



## Dr. Z. (9. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

sicher jeder hat so seine persönliche Top-Jacke. Möchte mich deshalb auch hier einreihen:

Mein Favorit ist die Gonso Alaska-Jacke. Die ist extrem gut geschnitte, will heißen die liegt gut an (man will ja Windschutz und nicht nur Sichtschutz  ). Ärmel sind gut lang, auch der Hals ist so geschnitten, dass man in Radhaltung alles ohne Druckstellen dicht hat. (Da hat die noch zusätzlich einen einstellbaren Gummi-Zug; darauf sollte man beim Kauf achten, sonst zieht´s evtl.)

Material: Sympatex Windmaster. Ist ein Softshell-Material, das auch etwas wärmt - also mehr als ein reiner Windschutz. 

Das beste finde ich die abzippbaren Ärmel. So hat man eine gut funktionierende Weste und eine Jacke. 

Ich nutze das Teil das ganze Jahr über. Im Winter trage ich darunter nur ein Funktions-U-Hemd, einen Odlo-Rolli und einen dünnen Fleece. Das reicht bis ca. minus 3 Grad. Wenns noch kälter wird wird die Jacke zu eng für einen weiteren Fleece. Im Fürhjahr fahre ich sie meist nur als Weste.

Das Teil ist relativ unbekannt. Keine Ahnung warum. Ich finde es fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein zusätzlicher Belüftungs-RV am Rücken. Die Gore Bikewear Vision II hat den, aber das Material finde ich etwas unsymphatisch.

Gruß,
Sascha

PS: Nach 1,5 Jahren fast träglichem Einsatz beginnt der Front-RV etwas einzureißen. Ich schätze den werde ich demnächst mal ersetzen. An sonsten ist das Material trotz dauerndem Rucksack-Gebrqauch ohne sichtbare Verschleißspuren.


----------



## Hertener (9. März 2006)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner tipp, google hilft in vielen fällen der unwissenheit!!


 Ist ja nicht so, dass ich hier zwischenzeitlich untätig bin...  



			
				plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich will ja mal net so sein: http://www.gore-tex.de/published/gfe_navnode/de.prod.ws.wsss.html


Die Animation bzgl. Windstopper von Gore-Tex habe ich bereits gesehen. Aber Hersteller schreiben bekanntlich viel, wenn sie ein Produkt verkaufen wollen...und jeder hat natürlich immer das beste TOP-HighTec-Produkt im Angebot.  (Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten.)
Aber nun weiß ich ja, was eine Softshell ist, und dass es außerdem auch eine Hardshell gibt. 

@ J-CooP: Wie sieht es bei der Jacke mit der Atmungsaktivität aus? Das wäre für mich, nach der Winddichte, die wichtigste Eigenschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (9. März 2006)

kompromiß weil weniger wasserdicht als gore + weniger atmungsaktiv als nur windstopper.


----------



## firefly82 (9. März 2006)

hier mal eine genaue erklärung was softshell bedeutet (von: http://www.globetrotter.de/de/beratung/mat_info_detail.php?material=Softshell) :

Softshell 
gehören zu einer jungen Bekleidungsgeneration, deren erstaunlich weit gefächertes Spektrum, die Leistungsfähigkeit von high-tech Geweben einmal mehr zu Tage fördert. Softshells legen zu Grunde, dass die Wenigsten sich bei wirklich hanebüchenem Wetter auf Tour machen, sondern in den häufigsten Fällen zumindest starke Niederschläge abwarten und sind die Alternative zum klassischen Zwiebelprinzip. Stichwörter wie weich (textil), elastisch, bewegungsfreundlich, winddicht und hohe Atmungsaktivität umschreiben einen Alleskönner, der tatsächlich rund 85% der Anforderungen draußen abdeckt und den die Amerikaner kurz und knapp als 85% Jacket betiteln.

Softshells kombinieren die äußere und mittlere Bekleidungsschicht in einem Produkt: wo sonst die Funktionsfähigkeit zweier (insgesamt schwerere) Schichten gefragt war, ist eine leichte Lösung gefunden. Tragekomfort und Gepäckvolumen profitieren davon deutlich.

Rein äußerlich handelt es sich um ganz normale Stoffjacken, aber eben robuster: sie bieten Rucksackgurten Paroli, wehren Nässe ab, halten das Körperklima konstant und bieten durch Elastizität Bewegungsspielraum. Darunter gehört maximal ein leichtes Fleece, mehr nicht. Folglich eignen sich Softshells für Frischluftaktivitäten, bei denen sperrige Winterjacken hinderlich sind, dennoch widerstandsfähiger Oberstoff ratsam ist und Niederschlag idR. gar nicht oder als Schnee vom Himmel fällt.

Wer Softshells einordnen möchte, steckt sie in die Funktionsnische zwischen Fleece und fester Wetterschutzjacke: sie sind viel winddichter als Fleece (wärmer), aber nicht 100%ig wasserdicht wie Wetterschutzjacken, dafür (und das ist entscheidend) deutlich atmungsaktiver.

Materialien
Es gibt ein Grundprinzip: außen ein textiles, abriebfestes Gewebe, innen feuchtigkeitleitender feiner Velours (wahlweise Fleece etc.). Unterschiede finden sich in den Feinheiten des Materials bzw. der Gesamtkonstruktion: die Funktion kann aus dem puren Gewebe resultieren oder aber auf einem Laminat basieren. Laminat-Konstruktionen beinhalten eine Membran (siehe Windstopper Softshell) und sind dadurch idR. wärmer, weil die Körpertemperatur eine weitere Barriere durchqueren muss.

Gore Windstopper Softshell
...ist im winddichten Bereich sicherlich der geläufigste Begriff. Es gibt zahlreiche Varianten, die allesamt wie 3-schichtige Sandwichs aufgebaut sind: (leicht elastischer) Oberstoff, Windstopper Membran und (Netz-)Futter.


----------



## dubbel (9. März 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> kompromiß weil ... weniger atmungsaktiv als nur windstopper.


was sagst du dann zu dem begriff "Gore Windstopper Softshell", polo? 


denn - wie gesagt - GORE windstopper und windtex sind für mich beides softshell-varianten


----------



## polo (9. März 2006)

für dich dann so: sofern softshell höhere ambitionen hat als windstopper zu sein, ist's ein kompromiß.


----------



## dubbel (9. März 2006)

neben Wind resistance noch hÃ¶here ambitionen wie 
â¢ High breathability
â¢ Water resistance
â¢ Thermal Protection ?


----------



## polo (9. März 2006)

bei mammut lese ich folgendes, was dem hugo recht gibt - es geht um die materialelastizität:
http://www.mammut.ch/mammut/techinfos.asp?warengruppe=1&sid=1
sui generis klassifikationen waren mir schon immer suspekt.
daher mal anders: wer - wie wohl die meisten hier - zu hause gore + den einen oder anderen fleece, dazu noch eine windstopperweste/-jacke hat, braucht m.e. kein softshell.


----------



## J-CooP (9. März 2006)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> @ J-CooP: Wie sieht es bei der Jacke mit der Atmungsaktivität aus? Das wäre für mich, nach der Winddichte, die wichtigste Eigenschaft.


Aktiv atmen tut sie nicht , aber man wird, im Gegensatz zu Regenjacken, nicht von innen naß.
Ich kann sie also wirklich empfehlen. (Sonst hätte ich mir auch keine zweite geholt, nachdem meine Fahrradlampe im Rucksack angegangen ist und die erste zu einem klumpigen Etwas geschmolzen hat )


----------



## stay_anonym (9. März 2006)

Tag!
Wenn ich ne 4h Tour mache (eben) und es regnet dabei, reicht mir dann ne Windstopper Jacke aus? Oder brauche ich das was wasserdichteres? 
Wenn zweiteres, welche Jacke genau? 
Ich als Student kann es mir nicht leisten a)eine windstopper und b) noch ne absolut wasserdichte Regenjacke zu kaufen.
Eine sollte vllt. erstmal reichen?!
Danke schonmal


----------



## dubbel (9. März 2006)

wenn du ne 4h tour machst, wirst du so oder so nass: 
entweder von innen, weil die gore-jacke das zeug nicht vollständig nach aussen kriegt, 
oder von aussen, weil alles andere, was atmungsaktiver ist, halt nicht vollständig wasserdicht ist. 

die jacke, in der man eine 4h-regentour trocken übersteht, gibt es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (9. März 2006)

da würd ich ebenfalls eher n internetanschluss(der ja scheinbar vorhanden ist) empfehlen und regelmässig einen blick auf die seite des deutschen wetter dienstes werfen.

mit solchen fragestellungen muss man gerade beim händler vorsichtig sein, weil der verkauft einem dann näml. das dickste und dichteste was es gibt, weil man 1 oder 2 mal im jahr evtl. n paar stunden nieselregen, oder auf ner tour mal in nen richtigen schauer kommt.

die einordnung von softshell, windstopper, goretex und was es da noch alles gibt is meiner meinung nach insg. bischen für die füsse, weil je nachdem was die hersteller für ein laminat bestellen kann es sein dass "windstopper" besser die nässe draussen hält, oder "Goretex" besser atmet als das "klassische softshell" nur alles zusammen geht eben nicht.(2, 3 und 4 lagen laminat, x,y oder z schichten....wenn dann noch futter mit dazu kommt is eh aus)
was man aber in allen softshell-definitionen nachlesen kann ist dass es ein hohes maß an bewegungsfreiheit garantiert, was meiner meinung nach bei den produkten von gore nur ungenügend garantiert wird....ich hab nix gegen gore, keineswegs, hab klamotten von denen im schrank mit aufdrucken wie windstopper, goretex oder einfach nur gore bikewear im "ladenwert" von mehr als 1000 (man hab ich ma kohle gehabt ) und würde mir die meisten der teile auch wieder kaufen weil die qualität echt gut ist(Gore Rush Jacke 5 Jahre, Goretex Bikehose(name weiss ich nimmer) immer noch 100%dicht, ebenfalls 5 Jahre) und auch die funktionalität meistens stimmt.
aber wie heissts so schön, das bessere ist des guten feind, und für manche anwendungen ist mir was "elastischeres" einfach lieber weils alle bewegungen bedingungslos mit macht.

@hertener, auf die frage mit der größe....ich trag S, nicht weil ich so klein, sondern eher so schmächtig bin(wollte eben was anliegendes) mit 68kilo auf 1,80m
je nachdem wie kräftig kanns sein dass du sogar ne L brauchst....hängt alles von der "dehnbarkeit" ab


----------



## stay_anonym (9. März 2006)

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten.
Danke dubbel!


----------



## dubbel (9. März 2006)

ich befürchte, das softshell-paradoxon wird nicht zu lösen sein. 

meine meinung: 
(1) wasserdichte jacken sind zum beiken eher ungeeignet, weil sie nie alles an schweiss wegtransportieren können, 
(2) besser sind windichte, hoch atmungsaktive jacken (von mir aus auch wasserabweisend), 
und wenn's regnet wird man nass. 

hat man sich damit abgefunden, fällt die auswahl deutlich leichter. 
man sucht ne jacke nach typ 2 (die ich softshell nenne) und schaut, wie man sich drin bewegen kann.
typ 1 (hardshell à la goretx etc.) ist wenn ich mich wenig anstrenge, für die expedition und die fußgängerzone.


----------



## dubbel (9. März 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> daher mal anders: wer - wie wohl die meisten hier - zu hause [...] eine windstopperjacke hat, braucht m.e. kein softshell.


aber windstopper IST doch softshell


----------



## polo (9. März 2006)

lt. mammut nicht unbedingt?!
eigentlich ist's mir auch wurscht.


----------



## hammerbusch (9. März 2006)

Um die allgemeine Verwirrung noch etwas voran zu treiben: Windstopper empfinde ich persönlich als super! Aber: Wenn meine Haglöfs Jacke (aus Fleece mit Windstopper) erstmal nass ist, dann bleibt die das auch ewig!   

Ich werde mir bei Gelegenheit, sprich wenn mal wieder Geld so richtig über ist, noch ein dünne knautschbare Regenjacke dazu holen. Gore-Packlite wäre da erste Wahl.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (9. März 2006)

laut mammut kann ne softshell-jacke dann aber auch aus hardshell-goretex bestehen, sofern es dehnbar ist


----------



## dubbel (9. März 2006)

aber stimmt: es is wurscht.


----------



## polo (9. März 2006)

nun kann ich's mir doch nicht verkneifen: hammerbusch ist genau der fall, wo sich der kauf einer softshelljacke nicht gelohnt hat. da wäre die paclite von vornherein die besser wahl gewesen.


----------



## Hugo (9. März 2006)

ne...nicht wurscht...jacke wie hose


----------



## dubbel (9. März 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> hammerbusch ist genau der fall, wo sich der kauf einer softshelljacke nicht gelohnt hat. da wäre die paclite von vornherein die besser wahl gewesen.


oder windtex...


----------



## polo (9. März 2006)

wer verwendet das denn?


----------



## dubbel (9. März 2006)

jetzt suchst du streit, oder?!

s. antwort [5] in diesem thread.


----------



## polo (9. März 2006)

entschuldigung


----------



## Dr. Z. (9. März 2006)

Zur allgemeinen Diskussion Soft- oder Hardshell hab ich mal irgendwo was echt passendes gelesen:

Mit einer Softshell-Jacke (ich nenn das jezt mal so; spricht wind-dichten nicht wasserdichten Jacke) erlebt man 90 % der Outdoor-Aktivitäten optimal bekleidet. Für die verbleibenden 10 % muss ein richtiger Regenschutz (Hardshell) her. 

Wenn ich mir überlege wie selten ich die echte Regenjacke auspacke, kommt das schon hin. Im vergangenen Jahr habe ich die Regenjacke (Vaude Casella event - es gibt noch was besseres als Gore Paclite  ) vielleicht 4 bis 6 mal getragen. Die ganze andere Zeit radelte ich in meiner Softshell-Jacke herum.

Für mich lautet das Fazit: Wer Kohle spren möchte kauft sich eine gute Soft-Shell-Jacke und eine Tschibo-Regenjacke. Diese Kombi ist meines erachtens das einzige was wirklich immer funktioniert, ohne zur heimsauna auszuarten.

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## hammerbusch (9. März 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> nun kann ich's mir doch nicht verkneifen: hammerbusch ist genau der fall, wo sich der kauf einer softshelljacke nicht gelohnt hat. da wäre die paclite von vornherein die besser wahl gewesen.



Nö, daneben orakelt. In zwei Jahren vielleicht dreimal abgesoffen ist vom Schnitt her picobello. Wäre es anders, trüge ich die Windstopper nicht mehr, bzw. hätte 'ne flattrige Regenjacke an Bord.  

Gruß, Lars

Edit: Zumal ich immer mit Rucksack fahre (zur Arbeit) und Paclite für dieses Gegurke vermutlich suboptimal ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (9. März 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> aber windstopper IST doch softshell



nein! windstopperlaminate werden in alle möglichen kleidungsstücke eingebaut.
winddichter norweger-pullover, winddichte fleecejacken usw. durch das laminat geht zwar so schnell auch kein regen durch, das obermaterial saugt sich aber mit wasser voll -> folge: das kleidungsstück fühlt sich kalt und unangenehm an und wird schwer.
softshell hat eine wasserabweisende oberläche, wo das wasser schön abperlen kann. beide arten haben jedoch keine abgetapten nähte, wodurch nach einiger zeit das wasser halt doch durchkann. bei ner guten regenjacke sind alle nähte getaped und somit wasserdicht.


----------



## macashcroft (9. März 2006)

Ich stehe derzeit vor dem gleichen Problem und bin deshalb sehr dankbar für diesen Thread. Soweit ich verstanden habe lohnt sich der Kauf einer Gore-Tex-Jacke nur dann, wenn man auch Wert auf Wasserundurchlässigkeit/Regenschutz legt. Gibt man sich dagegen mit Windschutz allein zufrieden, sollte man aufgrund der höheren Atmungsaktivität und des geringeren Preises eher zu einem Windstopper- oder Soft Shell-Produkt greifen.

Canyon bietet u.a. die beiden De Marchi-Modelle "Aero" (49,90 EUR) und "Race" (79,90 EUR) an. Leider ist die Produktbeschreibung nach meinem Dafürhalten sehr mangelhaft: die Eigenschaften der jeweiligen Jacke werden kaum präzisiert ("effizienter Schutz vor den Elementen" ist ein weiter Begriff). Wo liegen die Unterschiede, welche Jacke ist für meine Bedürnisse (Kälteschutz im Temperaturbereich 10°C +, Windschutz, kleines Packmaß) besser geeignet?

Danke für euren Rat!


----------



## plastikengel (9. März 2006)

wenn du n thermoshirt oder n leichtes fleece drunterziehst, dann vielleicht sogar ne sommer-softshell.


----------



## Bedi (9. März 2006)

Hallo miteinader
Zur Atmungsaktivität der unterschiedlichen Membranen kann ich etwas beitragen.




Im ...auf Reisen / Outdoor & Survival Foren unter http://forum.outdoorseiten.net/ hab ich vor ungefähr einem Jahr dieses Diagramm gefunden. Leider findet sich die Abbildung nicht mehr im Forum, die dadurch ausgelöste Diskussionswelle ist jedoch nach wie vor zum online.

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war die Grundessenz:
Goretex XCR ist zwar ein sehr gutes Material aber Event ist deutlich atmungsaktiver.  
Schoeller Dryskin Extreme ist ein exzellentes Material für Softshells. Ist jedoch ?nur" wasserabweisend und auch nicht dampfdurchlässiger als Event.  

Somit schein Event ein wirklicher Fortschritt zu sein und das Softschell in frage zu stellen.

Klar kann ein Softshell auch manches was ein Hardshell nicht kann. Es wärmt, ist elastisch, angenehm zu tragen und schaut toll aus.
Jeder muss selbst entscheiden wo seine Prioritäten liegen. Das Diagramm sollte aber helfen.

Im Outdoor & Survival Foren gibt es auch schon ausreichend Erfahrung mit Event und anderen Membrane. Sicher einmal einen Blick wert, wie ich finde. 
Die Outdoorer können dort genau so detailverliebt diskutieren wie z.B. unsere Leichtbauer. 

Grüße aus Tirol
Bedi


----------



## polo (10. März 2006)

die tabelle ist hat wenig wert, wenn man nicht die wasserdichte gegenüberstellt.


----------



## Dr. Z. (10. März 2006)

Also ich finde die Tabelle durchaus interessant. Ich habe wie gesagt die Vaude Casella event im Einsatz und ein Softshell von Symphatex. Das Problem bei den dünnen Jacken: wenn sich innen etwas Feuchtigkeit niederschlägt denkt man gleich "alles klatsch nass", während eine innen ja mit leichtem Fleece besetzte Softshell-Jacke diese geringe Feuchtigkeit "abpuffer". Die ist dann zwar da, aber man spürt sie nicht wirklich. Kann schon sein dass die Symphatex-Jakce aus dem Material Windmaster nicht so "luftig" ist wie die dünne event-Jacke. Aber man will sich ja auch immer wohl fühlen. Nur die reine Funktion sagt ja noch nicht alles aus. Und der "Kuschel-/Wohlfühl-Faktor" ist bei einer Jacke mit "textilem Griff" eben größer als bei einer "plastiartigen" Regenjacke.

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## Hugo (10. März 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> die tabelle ist hat wenig wert, wenn man nicht die wasserdichte gegenüberstellt.



keineswegs.
das wäre, als würde man sagen dass der spritverbrauch bei einem auto nicht aussagekräftig ist über die alltagstauglichkeit wenn man ihm nicht die maximalgeschwindigkeit gegenüber stellt.
viele aber wollen mit dem auto evtl. nicht rasen sondern sprit sparen

das gleiche bei den jacken....die wenigsten kaufen sie sich um jeden regenschauer mit zu nehmen, sondern in erster linie um sich warm zu halten und wenn es mal drei tropfen regnet nicht sofort bis auf die knochen nass zu sein 


shit....wo is mein sarkasmus? hat den jemand gesehn?


----------



## polo (10. März 2006)

ich habe eine netzstrumpfhose, die unglaublich atmungsaktiv ist.


----------



## Hugo (10. März 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe eine netzstrumpfhose, die unglaublich atmungsaktiv ist.



siehst...is n optimales bike-bekleidungsstück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (10. März 2006)

da fehlt windtex in der übersicht.


----------



## polo (10. März 2006)

was issn des?


----------



## Hertener (10. März 2006)

Kurzer Zwischenstand: Ich habe mir heute eine Softshell von Icepeak bei Intersport für den Sonderpreis von 32,95 gekauft. Ich werde damit erst einmal Erfahrungen sammeln, um dann gegebenenfalls auf ein hochwertigeres Produkt zu wechseln. Die Jacke ist im chicen rot-schwarz gehalten und sieht top-modisch aus, womit sie immernoch für einen trendigen Auftritt an der Eisdiele genügt. 
Außerdem hat mir die Verkäuferin versprochen, die Jacke bei nicht gefallen umzutauschen. 

Erfahrungsbericht folgt...


----------



## Hertener (12. März 2006)

So, hier nun der versprochene Erfahrungsbericht:

Wetter: Temperatur bei ca. 1° C, teilweise sonnig, fast windstill.
Kleidung: Thermo-Unterwäsche, Fleecepullover, Soft-Shell.
Art der Fortbewegung: Cruisen durch die Stadt mit mäßiger Geschwindigkeit und Kraftelementen.
Dauer: Ca. 2 Stunden.

Während der Fahrt: Angenehm warm, nach kurzer Zeit allerdings spürbare Feuchtigkeit in der unteren Bekleidungsschicht, die wärend der gesamten Fahrt anhielt.
Beim Entkleiden: Soft-Shell von außen trocken, von innen leicht klamm. Fleecepullover trocken, jedenfalls keine spürbare Feuchtigkeit. Thermo-Unterhemd klamm.

Fazit: Ich bin im großen und ganzen zufrieden. Wenn's einen spürbaren Unterschied bringt, würde ich auch ein teureres Produkt in Erwägung ziehen.

Was meint Ihr? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## bergsocke (12. März 2006)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier nun der versprochene Erfahrungsbericht:
> 
> Wetter: Temperatur bei ca. 1° C, teilweise sonnig, fast windstill.
> Kleidung: Thermo-Unterwäsche, Fleecepullover, Soft-Shell.
> ...




hab mir im letzten Herbst noch eine Softshell von Jack Wolfskin gekauft.
Zum Biken habe ich sie nur noch einige male im November getestet bei mässiger Anstrengung, es gab keine Beanstandung und im Vergleich zu meiner Windstopper jacke (Windstopper nur im Frontbereich) sogar etwas besser, 
aber jetzt kommts, habe die jacke i diesem Winter auch beim skitourengehen benützt und ich muss sagen ich bin mehr als zufrieden damit.

In Verbindung mit einem Funktionsunterhemd und einem Funktions Skirolli und darüber der Softshell jacke bin ich auch bei schweißtreibenden touren ziemlich trocken geblieben. Der Schweiß wurde super durch alle Bekleidungsschichten nach aussen geleitet, so dass ich mich trotz mitgeführter Wechselbekleidung nicht jedes mal umziehen musste.

Dabei war die jacke absolut winddicht, auch bei Schneefall blieb sie dicht 
und auch bei -14° brauchte ich nicht mehr anzuziehen. Einziger Mangel ist der Kragen, der ist viel zu kurz geschnitten.


Ich will damit sagen, das das Softshell Material an sich eine sehr innovative Erfindung ist und die schon sehr guten Eigenschaften von Windstopper Materialien noch toppt

Schwierig wirds bei der Fülle von Anbietern sich das richtige Angebot für den passenden Einsatzzweck herauszusuchen. Ich würde mir aber sofort wieder eine Kaufen, vor allem für den Einsatz von Herbst über den Winter bis zum Frühjahr bestens geeignet.

Für mittlere Temperaturen ist gegen Auskühlung eine dünne Windstopperjacke wahrscheinlich besser geeignet.

gruss bergsocke


----------



## micmax (16. März 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe seit 3,5 Jahren die Gore Function Jacke mit Windstopper.
> Das ist mit Abstand meine beste Jacke. Sie hat nur 2 Schwächen: im Hochsommer (jenseits von 25 Grad) ist sie etwas zu warm und bei starkem Dauerregen ist sie nicht wasserdicht. Ansonsten ist die Jacke 1 A. Durch die Reissverschlüsse an den Armen und die Möglichkeit, sie in eine Weste umzubauen, gibt es auch im Sommer sehr viele Einsatzmöglichkeiten.
> Wenn die Jacke mir morgen kaputt gehen sollte, kaufe ich mir übermorgen eine neue.
> 
> ...



Seh ich genauso.
Ich habe die Function jetzt seit ca. 6 Jahren.
- 4 Alpenüberquerungen up to 2600 m. Heiß, kalt, Regen, Schnee, war alles dabei.
- Fahre täglich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit, auch im Winter; Function ist immer dabei. Im Winter T-Shirt drunter, dann Thermo-Jacke und als oberste Schicht die Wind-Stopper-Function. Gibt für mich nix besseres, weil u.a. eben so universell.

Btw, kennt jemand die Unterschiede zur Function II?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (16. März 2006)

ich hab die tune variante velo seit 2 jahren. nicht transalpgeeignet weil nicht wasserdicht sondern nur abweised, aber sehr atmungsaktiv. genial. habe sie IMMER dabei. kein problem weil extrem klein, extrem leicht.
grez. gasman


----------



## bergsocke (16. März 2006)

micmax schrieb:
			
		

> kennt jemand die Unterschiede zur Function II?



ich glaube die Function II ist innen zusätzlich mit Fleece gefüttert.


----------



## Yossarian (23. Mai 2008)

Dr. Z. schrieb:


> (Vaude Casella event - es gibt noch was besseres als Gore Paclite  )



Diese Jacke ist 3-lagig und hat nach Angaben von Vaude ein RET von 4,5.
Paclite hat nach Werksangabe 4, ist also immerhin gut 10% besser.
 

http://www.vaude.de/hps/client/vaude/public/hxfront/index.hbs
http://www.gorebikewear.de/1163075763638.html


----------



## Kordi (23. Mai 2008)




----------



## mät__ (23. Mai 2008)

bergsocke schrieb:


> ich glaube die Function II ist innen zusätzlich mit Fleece gefüttert.



Ich hab die Funktion II mit Fleecefutter. Die gibts sowohl mit, als auch ohne Futter. Meine ist aber nur für den Winter. Bei >10°C ist die zu warm.

Gruß


----------



## Tuddelmann (25. August 2016)

Ich grab hier gerade mal ne Leiche aus.

ich bin auf der Suche nach ner Winddichten und Atmungsaktiven Jacke für den *Winter* (ja Winter ist bald auch wieder auch wenns gerade 32°C sind) und habe mir da 3 Favoriten ausgesucht.
1. Gore Bike Wear Power 2.0 Jacke
2. Gore Bike Wear Power Trail Thermo Jacke
3. Vaude Posta Softshell Jacke IV

Kann mir zu den erwähnten Jacke irgendjemand was sagen? Vor allem wie Winddicht und Atmungsaktiv die sind und wie gut die gegen Kälte (auskühlen) schützen. Wasserdicht ist nicht so wichtig, Passform aber schon. Ich mag es gerne eng anliegend aber nicht einschnürend. Bin 178cm groß bei 68Kg. Den Größentabellen von Gore und Vaude kann man ja nicht trauen meiner Erfahrung nach. Ich möchte an kalten Tagen bei Temperaturen bis ca. -5°C fahren können ohne als Eisklotz heim zu kommen. Hatte dieses Frühjahr ein paar mal das Vergnügen XD.

MFG


----------



## IndianaWalross (26. August 2016)

Moin,

also die Power 2.0 hab ich als Damenmodell - die warm sauwarm. Allerdings hatte die nur einen partiellen Haftgummi also nur hinten, nicht vorne - da ist leichtes Hochrutschen vorprogrammiert. Mir war sie dann auch zu dick beim fahren also jetzt so von Passform etc. 

Willst du auch durch den Matsch oder nur Straße? 

Ich fahre auf der Straße seit Januar ne Gabba2 und bin total begeistert. Mit langem Baselayer (Craft keep warm) war es auch bei 0°C und im Stand warm genug, das Ding ist nämlich wirklich windddicht und atmungsaktiv, durch die nicht dichten Achseleinsätze und die Lüftungsreißverschlüsse kann man aber auch noch Luft reinlassen wenn man doch mal überhitzt. Der Spritzschutz am Poppes ist auch ganz schick, die Taschen groß genug für allerlei Gerümpel unterwegs.


----------



## Tuddelmann (27. August 2016)

Das hört sich schon mal gut an für die Power 2.0. Sollte sich ja nicht so sehr unterscheiden zwischen der Männer und der Frauen Version. Ich habe die Vaude Posta Softshell Jacke IV gerade hier und muss sagen das die sich echt gut anfühlt und von der Passform her bei meiner Figur wie ne zweite Haut sitzt. Die beiden anderen Jacken werde ich mir sehr wahrscheinlich die Tage aber auch noch mal anschauen. Werde dann darüber berichten. Vll interessier es ja noch den einen oder anderen.


----------



## enno112 (27. August 2016)

Tuddelmann schrieb:


> ...2. Gore Bike Wear Power Trail Thermo Jacke...


Hab diese da ich den Winter durch fahre.
Passform: eng geschnitten aber nicht einschnürend
Winddicht: ja
Wasserdicht: ja, ich würde eher sagen sehr gut Wasserabweisend (hält auch bei einem kurzen Regenschauer dicht)
Wintertauglichkeit: bei -12° hab ich nicht gefroren und somit voll wintertauglich, ab 7-10° wird es aber schon relativ Warm unter der Jacke (ich öffne dann halt den Frontreisverschluß)
Atmungsaktiv: ja, aber meine Gore Alp-X war besser jedoch auch nicht so wärmend...
Passform: hab bei 80 Kg und 1.77 m Körpergröße die Größe L, würde sagen bei deinen 68 Kg würde M auch passen

Für den Winter kann ich die Jacke auf jedem Fall empfehlen


----------



## Tuddelmann (5. September 2016)

So ich habe die Jacken jetzt alle hier und bisher alle auf Passform und Tragekomfort auf dem Rad in verschiedenen Positionen getestet. Dabei ist mir direkt aufgefallen, dass die Power Trail Thermo am besten am Körper anliegt. Wer also auf Slimfit steht sollte zu dieser greifen. Die Vaude Posta und die Power 2.0 sind insgesamt *etwas* weiter was mir nicht so gut gefiel, und zudem ist die Power 2.0(wie auch schon auf der Gore Seite beschrieben) eher für Rennradler geeignet. Dies rührt daher, dass sie an der Vorderseite um einiges kürzer ist als die Rückseite. Wenn man nach vorn gebeugt sitzt während man z.B. mit dem MTB schnelle Passagen bergab oder steile Passagen Bergauf radelt und man die auf dem Rennrad übliche Position, flach und weit nach vorn gestreckt einnimmt sitzt die Power 2.0 super. Sobald man aber stehend auf dem Bike fährt oder freihändig ist sie vorn zu kurz!!! Die Vaude Posta und die Power Trail Thermo machen hier eine sehr viel bessere Figur. Zudem hat die Power 2.0 "nur" eine Reißverschlusstasche auf der Rückseite. Diese ist relativ gut erreichbar da sie sehr niedrig sitzt. Die anderen drei Taschen welche auch alle auf der Rückseite sind, sind ohne Reißverschluss, dafür aber riesig. Trotzdem hätte ich hier die Befürchtung das mir mein Hab und Gut verloren geht wenn´s holprig wird.
Die Power Trail Thermo hat vorne und hinten jeweils zwei seitliche Reißverschlusstaschen und vorne eine Brustreißverschlusstasche. Letztere hat noch eine geniale Besonderheit. Es befindet sich in der Tasche eine kleine Tasche für Schlüssel oder ähnliches. 
Die Vaude Posta hat drei Reißverschlusstaschen, eine vorne an der Brust und zwei hinten seitlich. An der Posta gefiel mir sehr gut das sie unter den Armen Lüftungsreißverschlüsse hat. Das hab ich an den anderen beiden Jacken vermisst. Aber nach einem Blick auf die Gore Seite ist mir aufgefallen das die vorderen Reißverschlusstaschen der Power Trail Thermo als: "_Zwei Ventilations-Reissverschlüsse mit intergrierter Tasche in der Front_" betitelt werden. Promt ausprobiert und tatsächlich was gemerkt. Noch dazu kommt, dass ich die Lüftung über die "_Ventilations-Reissverschlüsse mit intergrierter Tasche" _als sehr viel angenehmer wahrgenommen habe, als über die unter den Armen. Die Luft kommt von unten eher in den vorderen Bereich, bei der Vaude sind eher die Seiten und der untere Rücken betroffen, wobei man hier ja eigentlich speziell auf die Nieren achten sollte.
@enno112 : das solltest du mal ausprobieren, vielleicht musst du dann den Frontreißverschluss nicht öffnen.
Unterschiede in der Winddichtigkeit habe ich zwischen den Jacken keine gemerkt(gestern war`s sehr, stürmisch) das sollte sich aber auch im nicht wahrnehmbaren Bereich bewegen. Was die Isolation angeht ist mir aufgefallen das erstaunlicherweise die Power 2.0 den "dicksten" Eindruck rein vom Stoff her macht. In wie weit die Jacken die Wärme halten ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig da ich hier mit Base-Layern arbeiten werde um den Wärmehaushalt zu regulieren. Und ich will ja nicht alle Jacken behalten, also fällt ausprobieren aus. Einen Vorteil den die Power Trail Thermo hier haben wird, ist: "_Kragenweite verstellbar durch einhändig bedienbaren Kordelstopper_". Das hat nur sie und funktioniert super.
Das einzige was mir an der Power Trail Thermo ein wenig negativ aufgefallen ist, ist das sie keine "richtige" Reißverschlussgarage oben am Frontreißverschluss hat. Hier sind lediglich von außen die Reißverschlussabdeckung und von innen ein dünnes Stück Stoff vorhanden. Ob das wirklich ein Nachteil ist muss der Langzeittest zeigen.
Zusammenfassend: Ich werde die Power Trail Thermo behalten da sie am besten sitzt, die besten "Features" hat und am besten aussieht.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

